# Eat More Pickled Eggs!



## navionjim (Mar 31, 2008)

OK Folks!
I think it was Texas Hunter who started this, so when my wife leaves me for good I can thank him for it!

I had to do some pickled eggs after seeing his post, this is what I came up with based on my past experience with pickling egg in the Pacific Northwest style, this time winging it a bit too once the spice cabinet was open. All of the below is in a 1/2 gallon Mason Jar in the fridge.

Started With:
18 hard boiled eggs
1 can Sliced Red Beets (just for the nice color)
3 cloves of fresh garlic
1 Tsp Tender Quick (Hay what the hell?)
1 Tsp: Kosher salt
I TBL Pickle Spices
1 TBL Black Pepper
1 TSP Colman's Mustard Powder
1 Tsp Onion Powder
1/8 Tsp Celery Salt
1/4 Tsp Alum
1/4 Tsp Cream Of Tarter
1/4 Tsp All Spice
1 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1 Cup White Vinegar
1 Cup Apple Juice.

I'll pull one out after the first week and try it, but If I remember right it takes at least two weeks for the red color, and therefore the pickle to reach the yokes. Hopefully I'll have my camera back by then.
Jimbo


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks good Jim.  What about shelling them and cold smoking them after they've pickled?  That way you add some particulate matter to your noxious fumes, eh?


----------



## allen (Mar 31, 2008)

Let's see--Dutch's wicked baked beans and TH's pickled eggs WOW what a blast,I'll make sure I'm not wearing my coveralls,  Gas travels


----------



## zapper (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is a batch that has turned red all the way thru the yolks! If you want a real treat, make deviled eggs out of the pickeled eggs, the best deviled eggs I have ever had!

When I was a kid my mom made a batch or two of the pickeled eggs with green food coloring. Talk about a kid needing therapy....


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

Man that sounds GOOD  :{)


----------



## navionjim (Apr 1, 2008)

Man Geek! 
 I forgot to mention that the eggs are peeled before they go into the jar!
Jimbo


----------



## walking dude (Apr 1, 2008)

how bout smoking em first.......THEN pickling?


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 1, 2008)

yea, I thought about that later. In addition to being a full time geek, I dabble with being a dork on the side
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

In any event, I'll bet cold smoking them afterward would be good.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn ...... pickled eggs ...... haven't had any of them in a long time. You find them sold in a lot of pubs over in England. Big ol jar of them just sitting on the bar. A few pints and it's "gimme a couple of them eggs"


----------



## navionjim (Apr 1, 2008)

I remember that from my years in Glamorgan South Wales those and Scotch eggs, they had the same effect there as here!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 1, 2008)

Two things for the color.  #1, if you want it to absorb faster, put those hard boiled eggs into the "brine" while the brine is hot.  We put all of our liquids into a pot on the stove, bring up to just about a boil, take it off of the stove and put the eggs in it then. 

#2 a little more work, but use fresh beets.  Our eggs are almost purple when we do them!  

We also add some sugar to the recipe.  Just plain white, off of memory, I think a cup.


----------



## k5yac (Apr 1, 2008)

This is so funny... when I got home yesterday, my wife had three eggs boiled up and shoved in a jar of pepperoncini.  Pretty good actually, but we both want to try a big jar now, and smoking them sounds great.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Nav ..... that's why i thought i'd try smoking some scotch eggs instead of deep frying. They were awesome.

In this house i think i'd be the only one eating pickled eggs. I'm sure the wife would love me even more if did . Think i'd be sleeping with our two labs.


----------



## bertjo44 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ashamed to say I have never had pickled eggs. Am sure I'd like them though. Love pickled sausage and harboiled (especially deviled) eggs, so.......


----------



## zapper (Apr 2, 2008)

@ K5YAK and all. Putting other stuff into the juices from store bought pickels and peppers could almost cause fist fights at my house when I was growing up. Mostly because we kept eating each others creations!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Between the canning and pickeling that we did and all of the store bought stuff, there was always a jar or two of something in the fridge and if one of those jars was not a dedicated egg jar, then there would likely be an egg or six in with the banana peppers or gardinia mix or whatever had room.

Carrots and califlower were another big favorite to add to a jar of pepper juice.



@ Shellbellc   Yep, heating the brine will help speed things up. I usually dissolve the salt and spices and add them to the eggs and beets (I don't heat the beets in the pan) I am also trying to remember to use sliced beets from now on. They take up less room, are easier to get out of the jar (Too hard to stab a round beet with a fork) and it seems that the whole beets are awful strong with vingar when the eggs are done.



I used to do pearl onions, but they seem to take on a bad taste. Maybe fresh instead of canned?


----------



## k5yac (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, the wife and I whipped up a batch last night.  Sorry I don't have any pics, but perhaps I'll take some when I pull my first sample out.  We did 18 eggs using most of the same ingredients posted here, but added about 1 cup of jalapeno juice.  Hope that works out ok.  Got em stored im my kegerator so I don't have to look at them every time I open the fridge.  Hopefully I can forget about them for at least the rest of the week.  Maybe I'll fish one of those juicy devils out this weekend.  Need to buy another pack of eggs today so I can boil them up in a week or two.  Seems that the fresh ones are a bit stubborn.


----------



## xcap (Apr 2, 2008)

There was a time whan you could find the same thing in a bar here alongside the pickled balogna teeotee.  Then the "Health Dept." figured out there was something good there besides just the drinks.


----------



## navionjim (Apr 2, 2008)

Teeotee, what I've been thinking is to combine all theses good thoughts and make the Scotch egg fatty someone posted on here a while back with the pickled eggs in the middle! Man I'm sure it would leave ya sleeping with your labs but wouldn't that look good sliced!
Jimbo


----------



## teeotee (Apr 2, 2008)

I was thinking some day i should make that scotch egg fatty. That is something just begging to be made and would do me for breakfasts for a few days. I'm really sold on making my fatties out of italian sausage just to add MORE flavor, but with pickeld eggs too ...... oooh boy.


----------



## k5yac (Apr 3, 2008)

This is getting outta hand... I got home last night and the wife had poured the pepperoncini jar into a big jar of jalapenos (only a handful of slices left, but several cups of juice), and plans to boil up more eggs and add the pickle juice from empty jars.  Boy, it ought to be getting real interesting around my place this weekend.


----------



## erain (Apr 3, 2008)

i remember a couple decades ago bein at the bar and they had this huge jar of pickled eggs in it, all i know i wudnt eat them but once you tried them they were really good with the beer. wud love a recipe that would imitate those...the turkey gizzards wernt to bad, never got drunk enuff to do the pigs feet!!!


----------



## k5yac (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope, I don't think I could do the pigs feet either.  As for the eggs... I think some are just thrown into vinegar with a bit of food coloring.  Could be wrong, but I do recall seeing them on the deli counter when I was a kid, but I don't remember seeing any spices flaoting around.  Vinegar is probably the right place to start for the base, but I guess you can add whatever you like from that point.


----------



## erain (Apr 3, 2008)

if i remember rite had maybe picling spices and red jalepenos in it, vineger water ratio??? and any other stuff i dont know. no coloring in it either. but just in case someone has a recipie my book is open.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is my friend's pickled turkey gizzard recipe.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







1/2 gallon turkey gizzards
3 cups vinegar
2 cups water
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon mixed allspice
2 dried red peppers
1/2 stick cinnamon
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 large onion, peeled and sliced

Place fresh gizzards in a 4-quart Dutch oven. Pour enough cold water over the gizzards to cover. Heat to boiling, immediately reduce temperature to simmer. Simmer until tender, about 45-60 minutes.

In another saucepan, combine vinegar, water, salt, sugar and spices. Heat to boiling and continue to boil for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and cool. Stir in the garlic clove. In a sterlized glass or crockery container, alternately layer gizzards and onion slices. Pour vinegar brine over gizzards and onions. Cover and refrigerate. For maximum flavor, refrigerate for 8 to 12 hours. 

He also uses this for pickled venison heart. He slices the pickled hearts to eat on crackers.

I like the gizzards, but have not tried the heart.
I've got a pickled pigs feet recipe....if I can find it. lol


----------



## zapper (Apr 4, 2008)

Cowgirl? Are you sure you aren't old world Polish or Slovak?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






All of this pickeling and kraut talk has me thinking, and that could be dangerous. I would love to see a pigs feet recipe.




I just never did aquire a taste for pickeled Herring
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











A kind of peculiar thought about some of the pickeled meats that I tasted way back in another lifetime. Of all the traditional and old world (European) special treats and such, the pickeled meats always kind of held a special place or had a special aura around them. They weren't for the general population so to speak. That is, if you were in the room when pickeled heart was brought out, you were in the club or like a "made man". Some things just weren't shared with everyone. Maybe because there wasn't that much to go around or there may have been a stigma of being too close to the "Old world" and not Americanized enough, although  some of the old "DPs" and the first and second generation immigrants are the most American folks that I know. Glad I got to grow up in the time and place that I did. Or then again, maybe they knew that not everyone had a taste for some of the finer things in life.


----------



## huntnhawg (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a link for some Pickled Pigs Feet recipes off of Allrecipes.com. I haven't tried any of them, but they look simple enough to make. Our local Wal-Mart even have the pigs feet every so often.

http://allrecipes.com/Search/Recipes...Term=pigs+feet

The next question would be "How would they taste if you'd smoke them before you pickled them?"


----------



## zapper (Apr 4, 2008)

The next question would be "How would they taste if you'd smoke them before you pickled them?"



Why they would taste like a pig walked through a burning pile of.....Juuuuussssst Kidding.


The recipes look easy enough, but I may just buy a jar at the store. I don't see my wife going along with me simmering pigs feet, ham hocks maybe, but I know that the feet would cause a stir to say the least.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 4, 2008)

I went into a vfw one time and they had a jar of pickled goat tongue...and believe it or not it wasn't a joke!


----------



## abelman (Apr 4, 2008)

I just threw a batch of Texas Hunter's Jalapeno pickled eggs into the frig. In two weeks time, well I'll enjoy them at least 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Probably the others in the household, not so much.


----------



## bertjo44 (May 6, 2008)

Finally got around to this. Threw together a small batch Saturday before last, so they'll be ready this coming Saturday. Here is what I did:

Jap slices w/ 1/3 cup juice
Nana Pepp slices with 1/3 cup juice
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
tbsp minced garlic
salt
pepper
3 splashes of Tobasco

Can't wait to try.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats Hillarious!  My boy wont touch eggs with a 10 ft pole, so i make him green pancakes and ham.


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2008)

This sounds interesting. Do you just boil all ingredients together? Do you store in the fridge? Any more details on the process you can provide?


----------

